# Noma Parts are a bugger to find....



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I am currently working on my wife's uncle's Noma F3312-000. This is one big machine with a 12HP Tecumseh and a 33 inch wide bucket. Normally I wouldn't mess with Noma because I just don't think they are worth much. But this one appears to be in relatively good condition. 

The main problem is the brass worm drive gear. That I was able to find. However, it's all the other little bits and pieces that are hard to find.

I can't seem to find much info on this particular model and it needs a bushing here and a bearing there....

The auger housing is worn through in a couple of places - I'm thinking JB Weld!

All of the numbers that I found on the machine are:
F3312000
500028
336479
5181

Any input on parts diagrams or parts listing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Perhaps a cheap parts machine might be the answer, Although it may be a different size but perhaps the gearbox is a common part used between many models, I have seen Noma going for $50 in rusty shape but still functioning, Perhaps if you found one with a decent gearbox. What is the model number. Might have someone else here that get's lucky and can find the right part. Just a fast search on ebay shows there are plenty out there depending on if they use the same gearbox. Are you searching Noma or Murray because Murray is the one who made the nNoma Machines.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Estate-825...783257?hash=item2f12238f59:g:hCQAAOSwGwlaCzVN


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Her


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sblg43...I've got a 10 29 Noma I robbed parts off off and the gearbox is good.....the thing is small enough to ship I guess if you want to buy it PM me....


----------

